# Barking in dogs faces



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it's best to start from the beginning

Lotus was bought mainly as a pet obv but also to show, I didn't want a boy anyway she was really nervous when I got her so that was put on a back burner whilst she's heavily socialised she's a confident little madam in the house and places she knows and around people and dogs she knows plus calm kids she's fab!!! Anything else she's neurotic!!!

Anyway we've had her since the end of aug a d she's gone from being a nervous wreck and shaking and hiding to now chasing (yes chasing) and yapping till her hearts content in the faces of big dogs!! Little dogs she has a sniff and either walks away or wants to play!!' 

Anyway I need advice on how to stop this because I'm concerned a big dog will get pissed off and snap at her and then it's bye bye lotus  

I socialise her till I'm blue in the face we stopped going Ringcraft coz she was a nervous wreck as she was getting woofer at by massive dogs and spent more time under the chair than walking!!

I correct her but she stops for a few seconds and carries on!! Now she sniffs their faces wagging her tail and then barks like mad!!!! Some she's smelt their bum and she's fine with that shuts up and gets on with it but she doesn't seem to realise she needs to go sniff even though daisy has her nose up a random dogs bum!! 

She's the same with some people if they ignore her after a few mins she's ok with them stroking her will climb onto laps for cuddles!!! 

Advice much appreciated


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

I think she is afraid of the big dogs, and although she started out with hiding and shaking, it did progress to where she feels she has to attack - because of her fear. Do you have any friends with big, but gentle dogs, who you could have her socialize with? If I was watching an episode of the Dog Whisperer, he would probably put her in with a calm pack of dogs and let the pack teach her the proper way to behave. Of course, he is an expert, and has trusted dogs, so I'm sure most of us can't recreate the same type of scenerio. I wonder if you had a calm, submissive large dog in a down position, so your dog could check out his behind...I sometimes wonder if the small dogs are bothered because they can't check out the large dogs in the usual manner.

Just some ideas, but I really don't personally know how to correct the situation. But I think it is great that you want to correct this behavior since it could end up bad one of these days if left unchecked. Good luck!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope no friends with big dogs and tbh she's fine with dogs she knows so it wouldn't help!!! Oh I'm queen of good dog behaviour and little miss barky is trying my patience I live in a big dog town hahah I think I'm just gonna have to go to every busy place with big dogs and ask the owners if they mind turning their dogs round so she can smell them!! 

Urg


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-LOve does the same thing but with SMALL dogs especially if they are female. But she isn't spayed so I think it is dominance she will NEVER bite another dog but she has to bark in their face to say HEY I AM THE PACK LEADER and then she will be best friends with the dog and play for days with it. I am getting her spayed tho and then will try some classes to socialize her some more, hopefully it helps with the dominance in the beginning of the meeting.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

this probably won't be much help but this is my story.
Hobbit was 9 months old when we got her and as you are probably aware we have great danes too...well she would bark her little head of every time the danes walked into the room. I sat on the floor with a carry crate and every time she barked I put her into it and shut the door...only for a few seconds....then I let her out.....this went on for a little while, she barked...I crated her for a couple of seconds then let her out.......Well after a while the barks became less frequent and after about 20 minutes she stopped barking.....I don't know how you could use this unless you can take a crate to somewhere with you and rally some kind big dog owner to help.....most dog owners are pretty helpful to other dog owners so why not give it a try lol
I don't think the weather is really sitting on the ground weather though lol x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sherri Idk if it's fear or dominance I don't think it's dominance

Kim that's hilarious hahaha imagine lol I'd be soaked!! Some dog owners are okay round here others just go she's aggressive I'm like nooo she's not she just scared and way vocal I mean she makes growly noises instead of whining she's quite funny she's the perfect dog at home or at my friends or family!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What has she been like with Rachael's Vernon?
Or is that different cause she knows him now?
I cant really offer any advice as i dont have the experience sorry hon. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She hadn't met vernon as he wasn't there the day we got her and I don't think he'd be an issue cos he's soppy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is very barky and rumbly at dogs he doesn't know. Halloween night our neighbors came over with their small dog, a shih tzu he hadn't met and you would have thought he was going to have it for dinner. He was snarling and acting VERY NAUGHTY. I told him off and then he quit barking, but his whole body was rumbling with his growling. It was terrible. The other dog was being very calm and sweet, it wasn't like it was provoking him. Finally he kind of settled down and they had a good sniff. By the end of the evening, he was totally ignoring the other dog and totally relaxed!! 

I know that doesn't really help. Just our experience. Maybe you can enlist the help of other nice dog owners and let Lotus see them and smell them and with lots of positive reinforcement, maybe she will learn to not be so barky. I have a feeling it will help - but just with THAT dog, and then she will continue to be barky at dogs she doesn't know. That's what Brody does.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tracy that's exactly what she's like unless it's a chihuahua or a small dog she didn't bark once when Rachel brought Paige into my house and she didn't bark at Rachel I suppose I can just keep telling her off


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, Brody is great with dogs he knows. He LOVES my mom's dogs and my sisters dogs whether they are big or small. He loves our neighbor's dogs that live behind us, and one of them is a 90 pound lab. But if he sees a dog he doesn't know - he is awful. So embarrassing because people don't get to see what a prince he usually is!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got told she was aggressive the other day I got so upset she's such a perfect little dog at home she's so happy I love her so much I just don't want her barking and stuff to let her down


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> She hadn't met vernon as he wasn't there the day we got her and I don't think he'd be an issue cos he's soppy


Hahaha hes a wet rag that dog. Hes far to laid back for his own good. He would look at Lotus and walk away even if se was yapping her little head off!

The day Sarah was here, he was still at our friends because we had only got home from France the day before 

x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Tracy that's exactly what she's like unless it's a chihuahua or a small dog she didn't bark once when Rachel brought Paige into my house and she didn't bark at Rachel I suppose I can just keep telling her off


She was an angel when i was there. It was paige who was the scaredy cat. Paige loved Lotus.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's really odd I wonder if she just feels threatened by some it's bugging me she's so perfect other than this and her shyness


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tulula doesn't like other dogs in or near her house, she goes mental barking at my friend's cocker spaniel pup, he completley ignores her and she just runs round barking at him. but outside on walks does not bark at other dogs at all. so i think she is just territuraul.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Where's Cesar when you need him! LOL
Lotus stop being a naughty girl for mummy.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I kind of have the same problem with Roxy. But not with all dogs, and she doesn't bark, she yelps and then shows her teeth, and I have a feeling she would try to bite them if I wouldn't correct her straight away. Normally with larger dogs she just rolls over and let them sniff her, but then with smaller ones she feels more powerful and tries to be bossy. I always correct her and she backs off, but the attitude I get from other dog owners is really negative, I don't understand why, because she didn't do anything to them. Once she really went mad for a JRT puppy bitch, I didn't understand at all what was that about, she felt really insecure and I had to pick her up, because I didn't want them to have really negative experience. But that was few months ago, never happened again. I just keep correcting her and hoping she will get the message one day.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol Cheryl I'd be too busy trying to calm myself down to listen to ceased

Aiga I'm pretty sure lotus is just nerves she hasn't showed her gums yet  she did better today a leash correction on a harness works the only time she wouldn't stop was when this so called chihuahua kept growling at her and daisy she wasn't having none of it but she did good!!!

Her calm me down herbs arrived too so fingers crossed

I hope roxy improves


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

With Roxy is just few dogs, mainly bitches, so I am not that worried ATM if she stays this way.

I used DAP collars for Peppi a while ago, she was really bad with other dogs, barking her head off every time. So together with proper training and DAP collars, few months later she just started to ignore other dogs. Now she is brilliant, not that she would go and play with other dogs (she is to small for that anyway) but she just ignores them. OMG she is so different now that I actually have forgotten all about it. I am still very protective over her, because she is so small and fragile, I don't really let other dogs come very close to her. I only let her play with other chihuahuas, or small Min Pins or Yorkshire terriers.

And then I have Lourdes - it's really hard for me to speak about her, because I still can't figure out how to help her. She is brilliant with people and kids, but if there is another dog around, she is my worse nightmare. There is a little improvement, but it's going very slow. Anyways, I keep working with her, and I keep working with my pity for her, Lourdes was kicked out of her first home when she was just 4/5 months old, I am 100% sure she was raised in a farm or shed, away from all the noises and people, and that has lots of consequences now.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sometimes B will do this if I don't let him get all up in the face of another dog...if he starts barking I just pick him up, I don't correct as they don't understand what you are correcting so much energy is surging thru them when they do it, instead you take away their "privilege" of being on the ground for a few minutes. Most dogs would rather be on the ground than held/ignored so its helped some, he isn't as bad, but he does get mad when I don't let him go say hi to whatever mutt we come across lol.


----------



## Harley's mum (Nov 9, 2010)

Generally , dogs do what works for them. Usually any form of "aggression " is based on fear and insecurity.
IF I bark at that dog, person, thing, and it moves away.... wow... my barking got rid of the scary thing. 
PRACTICE.... dog continues to do what WORKS. 
I would start at a distance which is BELOW your dogs threshhold (where they only look at other dog, person, thing ). I would immediately pair something REALLy GOOD with that look....(teeny tiny piece of MEAT ). If I move closer and dog starts barking, I have gone over their threshold... move back.... dog looks , gets treat.... slowly you move closer, always pairing the treat with the previously scary thing. Over time, Dog sees scary thing and thinks good things because you have paired a high value to that person or other dog. Over time you change your dogs feelings about things.
You can also use calming signals (TURID RAGAS) ie: yawning loudly etc.
I am a horrible typist .... is this understandable ?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

*Harley's mum* - that's exactly what I did with Peppi, and it worked!! 
But it doesn't work with Lourdes, well it kind of does, but she is taking her time, it's very very slow. She is okey now with other dog across the field but any closer she just freaks out. It's just so much harder to work with her, she is sooo nervous. I have tried DAP collar, DAP diffuser, DAP spray, also Zylkene tablets on her, I didn't really see any improvement. At the moment we are working with head-collar, but she gets it off in few seconds


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The silly thing is is she doesn't want them to go away she wants to play with them she's normally in a play bow wagging her tail yapping her head off she's. Very vocal dog byway she sounds like a gremlin!! 

I'll def try this I do wonder if it's age when daisy was 5-6 months she use to Charge yea charge dogs (she was off lead) to meet them then have a sniff and either roll over or play chase till she was seeing stars hahahaha 

I'll keep trying anyway think her threshold is really far away tho coz she spots dogs miles off I'll try get a video of a typical lotus greeting


----------

